# Craftworld caper!



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

I was thinkin wat would happen if 2 craftworlds crashed into each other?:shok:
Basicly they would probably just turn into 1 or somthin but I would like for any1 to post any stories or anythin about wat is happenin 2 the eldar on deck or any other race in the vicinity, would the eldar fly off, would the orks come round for a good fight, would space marines come and kill everythin with pom-poms?

Any way they should follow on from each other and plz as many fights and riots as u can:biggrin:


----------

